# sibo and ibs-c/a



## 13840 (May 9, 2005)

Looking through posts around here I've noted a heavy prevelance towards ibs-d. Unfortunately I'm mostly c with an occassional day of really bad d (although for some reason I'm going just about every day now, go figure.) Anyway, my main complaint, as it always has been, is abdominal distension. I'm on Zelnorm which helps with abdominal pain and constipation, but it does nothing for my bloating. I've talked to my doctor about sibo and he's willing to try me on antibiotics. My question is this: what works best when you have normally been constipated? At the same time, now that I'm able to go on a fairly regular basis, does it really matter? Unfortunately my doctor's office can't seem to find anyone who gives breath tests so he's very reluctant to give me Neomycin. I'd like to try Rifaximin but I don't want to go through numerous antibiotics trying to find one that might work. If anybody has any advice I would greatly appreciate it.Kirsten


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

dancechick,Pimentel suggests in his book ("A New IBS Solution") that SIBO could explain both D and C. However, as eric posted recently, antibiotic treatment appears to help mainly people with D. The thing is that all this stuff is experimental. However, if you have nothing else left in your bag of tricks, I guess a 10-day course of rifaximin could be something worth trying.Now, regarding your bloating, have you ever tried Pepto-Bismol? The active ingredient in Pepto-Bismol is bismuth subsalicylate, which is a mild antimicrobial and anti-inflammatory. If your bloating is caused by some inflammatory process, Pepto-Bismol could offer some help. See this thread for a success case using Pepto-Bismol:http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/301109172Obviously, there is no guarantee that the same will happen in your case.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by dancechick:Looking through posts around here I've noted a heavy prevelance towards ibs-d. Unfortunately I'm mostly c with an occassional day of really bad d (although for some reason I'm going just about every day now, go figure.) Anyway, my main complaint, as it always has been, is abdominal distension. I'm on Zelnorm which helps with abdominal pain and constipation, but it does nothing for my bloating. I've talked to my doctor about sibo and he's willing to try me on antibiotics. My question is this: what works best when you have normally been constipated? At the same time, now that I'm able to go on a fairly regular basis, does it really matter? Unfortunately my doctor's office can't seem to find anyone who gives breath tests so he's very reluctant to give me Neomycin. I'd like to try Rifaximin but I don't want to go through numerous antibiotics trying to find one that might work. If anybody has any advice I would greatly appreciate it.Kirsten


Some studies suggest that neomycin works best with C but there is greater risk of side effects.


----------

